# Casn anyone help me make a disk drive for my melco emc10t



## scrubber (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello all,
OK My computor that ran my melco emc10t melted down. _t only had the EDS3 old version software. _I dont have 1200.00 right now to upgrade my software and I dont want to spend 300.00 to buy a disk drive to make the machine run just on the disks. Can anyone give me some help on how to make the disk drive? I have an old disk drive,it looks simple but is there something that has to be done the the disk drive in order for the machine to work? I know I need a boot disk which I can get on line. I also read that I will have to get some dd disks not the HD ones for the boot drive. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

I am just wondering exactly what you need? Did your hard drive toast or did your floppy or cd/dvd toast or was it the complete computer?

If your floppy or cd/dvd went just get a new one and plug it in, your computer should find it and install it without any hitches with XP, Vista or Win 7.

If your HD went then unless you have the original you may be in trouble as most full programs will not transfer over just files. If your mother board is what went then search for an identical mb, rebuild your system identical to your old hardware setup and you may be back in business. May is the key word sometimes it will work and sometimes it won't.

If your HD is still operational you may also be able to put it into a new system as a secondary drive and then use the program, Might is the key here also.

Best of luck.


----------



## scrubber (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone help me make a disk drive for my melco emc10t*

Thanks for the help Flint 54. Ok First of all the computor had given up the ghost 2 years aga and the machine just sat. We still have the original disks and dongle from eds3.1. We need to get the computor running again because we need to run the embro machine. We had to reset the bios in order to get it to boot up. Then when it starts it cannot always find the hard drive. If I power down and unplug the hard drive and plug it back in it sees it (usually). Next issue is mouse only moves up and down. I did figure out that if I used ctrl and tab I could make the mouse at least togle over the software but then it says the settings are incorrect. I hat to trash the whole system and was thinking about over riding the computor part of it and makeing the disk drive. As I said I would like to be able to use the software though.....  Any EDS gurus please apply here!!!


----------



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

I would try to put the old HD into an external enclosure, set the jumpers to it being a slave and try to use the program on a new computer using the old HD as an external.

As far as embroidery designs, you can get a copy of Stitch Era Universal, it is a free embroidery program, seems to do a decent job with the limited work I have done with it, you are required to have a internet connection on the installed computer. Google it and check it out.


----------



## scrubber (Nov 6, 2007)

Willo give that a try. Thanks


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

did you get your problem fixed with you Melco emc 10t?

if not i can help with the floppy drive connection and rsa files (boot disk)(which are no longer available on line).

i can also assist in your computer problems.


----------



## wwdewey (Aug 22, 2013)

can you please help me with a boot disc for the stand alone floppy drive??
269 624 2333 wally


----------



## islandgirl95 (Mar 12, 2019)

BIGMACATAC-- can you help?? i have just bought a 95 emc10t with no boot disc and no partitioned?? usb. can you help with files? all i have downloaded are not working. also formatted usb to fat32


----------

